# Well I've just welcomed a new addition to our Family



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

T'is awkward to weigh out and tamp especially the single PF and this addition fits in well in the scheme of things...










A nice height off the worktop....










So much easier to level off and tamp....










And all naturally sourced material .......... sustainable....

Jon.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

excellent, the ECM stand can't hold a candle to this


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

What a great idea! I've got a fair bit of wood knocking about - although our lass has burnt all the small stuff on her stove..


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Did you drill this out or use a router? Looks very smooth! I love it.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Come on Jimbo ........ I no longer have the benefit of a lathe ............ Jon.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Stanic said:


> excellent, the ECM stand can't hold a candle to this


...and the ECM doesn't work with ECM angled PF handles...


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

StuartS said:


> ...and the ECM doesn't work with ECM angled PF handles...


That warrants a deduction of 'Brownie' points Stuart, is it just a matter of depth, could it be machined out ?.

Jon.


----------



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

Neat! I like it a lot!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

CitizenScientist said:


> Neat! I like it a lot!


Thanks CS.

I noted and commented on your 'Our Coffee Bar', especially you having a sink which I currently lack on my.......

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?43238-OK-Folks-at-long-last-ready-to-show-my-coffee-corner

I currently need to access the kitchen sink, whilst not overly far away, I do like my independence







, I will need to do it in a manner that is not megga obvious.

Jon.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

xpresso said:


> That warrants a deduction of 'Brownie' points Stuart, is it just a matter of depth, could it be machined out ?.


Yes, no doubt, by a very skilled and well equipped machine shop....or ECM could just get it sorted. I will be writing to them....


----------



## EddieP (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks good, think I'll have a go at one of these


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

EddieP said:


> Looks good, think I'll have a go at one of these


Just make sure it's well seasoned Eddie, from memory I think this was from a fruit tree, finished it off with water based lacquer and it's ideal to use, have tried to offer a swap with StuartS as his ECM supplied one was for straight handled PF units.

Jon.


----------



## ross.mcmanus (Dec 27, 2018)

Love this.


----------

